# Dove Hunting - Uvalde/Sabinal/Hondo



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Who's your go to dove outfitter in Uvalde/Sabinal/Hondo?


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

Chriscrockeroutfitting.com 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

I have about 1000 acres of irrigated sunflowers and sesame in Uvalde and Batesville. We also have several corn, milo, and wheat fields. Lodging for groups of 10-40. www.southtexashuntingoutfitters.com


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Chris Crocker..........you wonâ€™t be disappointed.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

DoveBucket said:


> Chris Crocker..........you wonâ€™t be disappointed.


I was. Maybe you will have a better experience though.


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

Mallardman02 said:


> I was. Maybe you will have a better experience though.


Sorry you were disappointed if you have hunted with us. Weve had 2 off years but had more birds than others around us. Hondo was completely dead last year and had many hunters move to us in between rain when we could hunt

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Are the birds starting to move in that area?


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Mallardman02 said:


> I was. Maybe you will have a better experience though.


We were as well, I'll never make that mistake again. http://www.doubleldovehunt.com/ is our go to guy these days.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

doves can be more fickle than a teenage girl...


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

kweber said:


> doves can be more fickle than a teenage girl...


Some people just dont understand that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

DoveBucket said:


> Chris Crocker..........you wonâ€™t be disappointed.


We used C.C., nobody hardly seen any birds, the ranch next door was knocking them down like crazy, we went next door the following year


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

kweber said:


> doves can be more fickle than a teenage girl...


And some outfitters have more excuses than a teenage girl because of this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

outdoorsmanjimjo said:


> We used C.C., nobody hardly seen any birds, the ranch next door was knocking them down like crazy, we went next door the following year


When was this?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Mallardman02 said:


> I was. Maybe you will have a better experience though.


Sounds like we've had similar experiences.

And, indeed, dove are fickle.....outfitters can't control that but they can be a tad hospitable.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

outdoorsmanjimjo said:


> We used C.C., nobody hardly seen any birds, the ranch next door was knocking them down like crazy, we went next door the following year


Exactly the same experience. I understand doves can be fickle sometimes. It wasn't the majority of birds being in another field it was the fact that him and his son both drive around with shotguns in hand wanting to shoot the **** and apologize saying "they were here yesterday". Then when a few doves actually fly over us they proceed to shoot first and try and give us the birds or we couldn't shoot safely with them right there. That rubbed me the wrong way. 3 birds apiece. Next morning we hunted with another outfitter. Limited

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

It sounds like many of us have had the exact same experiences and formed the same opinions as a result. The "doves can be fickle" comment was quite condescending given the notion that this is likely a far more experienced group of hunters gathered on this forum.


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

You cant talk bad about Chris C. According to Mickey Eastman he's amazing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

Everyone is an expert on 2cool just ask them. Ive been on tons of guided hunts/fishing trips and some are good then some are bad. Theres no high fence for doves and too many things can change their movements. Look at most places (wont name specifics) in hondo they supposedly had zero birds last year and planted 100s of acres in sunflowers and normally are loaded. People posting videos of doves weeks before is for all show. Not always what you see when show up to hunt. Everyone good luck on your hunts this year and hope everyone is successful and safe.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

jetcycles said:


> It sounds like many of us have had the exact same experiences and formed the same opinions as a result. The "doves can be fickle" comment was quite condescending given the notion that this is likely a far more experienced group of hunters gathered on this forum.


hey, I have no skin in the game...
my fields w/the exception of 2-3 days were a wash...
I dont outfit, just family...
they were "one day here.. next day gone"
and I had cut milo and teaweed that always usually holds decent #'s


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

kweber said:


> hey, I have no skin in the game...
> 
> my fields w/the exception of 2-3 days were a wash...
> 
> ...


Last 2 years have been way off what we were use too seeing. Based off what were seeing this year it looks good but that front blowing in on 30-31st kinda scares me

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

kweber said:


> hey, I have no skin in the game...
> my fields w/the exception of 2-3 days were a wash...
> I dont outfit, just family...
> they were "one day here.. next day gone"
> and I had cut milo and teaweed that always usually holds decent #'s


old family homestead for many generations...
been a bust last 2 years...
so far it's looking better this time around...
17 Harvey didnt give any rain but the N wind pushed the doves out
18 too much rain in sept dampened things and doves left...
we'll see come sept14


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

kweber said:


> old family homestead for many generations...
> 
> been a bust last 2 years...
> 
> ...


Best of luck to yall this season

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I have 2 Boykin Spaniels I need to put on more birds before we go to Kansas in December for pheasants. Is a single and dogs okay, looking at a late September time frame around Uvalde?


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

CcoTexas10 said:


> kweber said:
> 
> 
> > hey, I have no skin in the game...
> ...


Chris I have been watching that closely. Hopefully it will push a lot of birds down, I don't think it's going to be strong enough to push birds out. Right now we have what I was call "good" numbers. Last year was fair in a few places but poor in most. As long as the rain and strong north wings hold off we will have a banner year . But what everyone needs to remember is these are MIGRATORY birds, they fly. I am looking forward to a great season, good luck everyone


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

hjm said:


> Chris I have been watching that closely. Hopefully it will push a lot of birds down, I donâ€™t think itâ€™s going to be strong enough to push birds out. Right now we have what I was call â€œgoodâ€ numbers. Last year was fair in a few places but poor in most. As long as the rain and strong north wings hold off we will have a banner year . But what everyone needs to remember is these are MIGRATORY birds, they fly. I am looking forward to a great season, good luck everyone


Most people do not understand the migratory bird comment.... im hoping to get back to the numbers we use to see before the harvey year so evryone gets back to shooting easier limits but thats also an issue.... we have hunters come out and shoot 5 boxes of shells and then complain they didnt get limits. Hope yall have a good year

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

CcoTexas10 said:


> Most people do not understand the migratory bird comment.... im hoping to get back to the numbers we use to see before the harvey year so evryone gets back to shooting easier limits but thats also an issue.... we have hunters come out and shoot 5 boxes of shells and then complain they didnt get limits. Hope yall have a good year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


100% I always laugh a little when I make my rounds through the field and I ask the guy with a pile of shells how his hunt was and I get "it was alright" for a response. Alright?!? you shot a case of shells!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

hjm said:


> 100% I always laugh a little when I make my rounds through the field and I ask the guy with a pile of shells how his hunt was and I get "it was alright" for a response. Alright?!? you shot a case of shells!


This is spot on for most people.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

hjm said:


> 100% I always laugh a little when I make my rounds through the field and I ask the guy with a pile of shells how his hunt was and I get "it was alright" for a response. Alright?!? you shot a case of shells!


Cant please them all ...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

CcoTexas10 said:


> we have hunters come out and shoot 5 boxes of shells and then complain they didnt get limits. ]
> 
> Chris,
> Why you gotta be ragging on me.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I hunted with Chris 2 years ago (Harvey year). I think I shot a limit most every time I went (10+ times). I thought it was really good.


Called him last year to go and he told me "don't bother, it's not any good."


I'll give him a call again this season.


Don't know him personally...it's just my personal experience I had hunting with him.


Been dove hunting 40 years from all over Texas, Mexico, Nicaragua, and Argentina.


and I day dove a LOT. 


His name, among others, are on my list to call when I'm looking for a good hunt.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

But back to the original topic.


I have had good success with Mark Roberts In Uvalde too.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Jamie said:


> But back to the original topic.
> 
> I have had good success with Mark Roberts In Uvalde too.


That's who I am using this year. We are scheduled for end of September.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*We do our Best.. *


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

What I find the most interesting is that the best outfitters never have to defend themselves......


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

Spots and Dots said:


> What I find the most interesting is that the best outfitters never have to defend themselves......


The real problem is the internet. You have a hunter that didn't get his or her argentina dove hunt in texas and people bash the outfitter. Its all politics on these forums and dont neccesarily have to defend yourself but clear things up. Thanks for your .02 though

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Given I day hunt a lot....probably 40+ days a season...I "think" I know the point you're trying to make.


Their are certain outfitters that are straight with me when I ask how the hunting is..these are the ones that go on my "call list"


There best answer, given one does not know the shooting acumen for each hunter is....it's a "2 box hunt or a 4 box hunting if you're new to shooting"


One can't predict how many birds someone will shoot.


In that line....I've talked to enough hunters in the fields where I've had a great hunt...and I ask them how they did and they say "horrible"


Some times it caused by a lack of basic dove hunting knowledge and they did not pay enough attention to the bird flight and move as close to that flight as they safely could.


and it's other times when I ask them how many boxes they shot and say "three and I've got 2 doves"..well, that's a good shoot in mind

Most of the good outfitters encourage you, if you are not in a good spot: 

A - find them in the field and ask to be put in a better spot.

B - if the outfitter or his helpers are not present...safely move to a better spot. I've even politely ask hunters that were in a good spot "Hey, I'm not in a good spot...is there somewhere safely near you that you would not mind me joining you?" Most say "yes, right over there is a good spot"...sometimes there's not enough room and the answer is "not at the moment but once I'm done you can hunt here", 

and there are the other a-holes, will tell you no

I've had to ask to be moved in Argentina, Nicaragua, Mexico, and Texas.

One does have to be a "hunter" and not a "shooter" no matter where you are hunting


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think you can compare a 15 bird texas limit to 900-10,000 a day Argentina hunt (10,000 a day was the record last time I went). I've been on good hunts and bad in Texas it's part of dove hunting here but I have never had an outfitter pull up with gun in hand and shoot birds in front of a paying customer then try and give it to them. That I don't agree with. At least let me shoot first. lol.


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

Mallardman02 said:


> I don't think you can compare a 15 bird texas limit to 900-10,000 a day Argentina hunt (10,000 a day was the record last time I went). I've been on good hunts and bad in Texas it's part of dove hunting here but I have never had an outfitter pull up with gun in hand and shoot birds in front of a paying customer then try and give it to them. That I don't agree with. At least let me shoot first. lol.


If there was an issue i think the correct thing to do is to say something right then. I dont know your name or the group you were with but we normally have a pretty good relationship with all the hunters and if you do something that bothers us we will definitely let you know so it doesnt happen again and we would expect the same from all of our hunters. Most will voice their opinion right then but then some just wait to get behind a keyboard and complain about something that happened a year ago. Thats the power of the internet. Again if you didnt have a good experience with CCO then we apologize and have only learned more for the next groups we will have. Hope your hunt goes better this year as the numbers weve seen in that area are much better than the last 2 years. 
CCO JR

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jamie said:


> Given I day hunt a lot....probably 40+ days a season...I "think" I know the point you're trying to make.
> 
> Their are certain outfitters that are straight with me when I ask how the hunting is..these are the ones that go on my "call list"
> 
> ...


Well said

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

CcoTexas10 said:


> If there was an issue i think the correct thing to do is to say something right then. I dont know your name or the group you were with but we normally have a pretty good relationship with all the hunters and if you do something that bothers us we will definitely let you know so it doesnt happen again and we would expect the same from all of our hunters. Most will voice their opinion right then but then some just wait to get behind a keyboard and complain about something that happened a year ago. Thats the power of the internet. Again if you didnt have a good experience with CCO then we apologize and have only learned more for the next groups we will have. Hope your hunt goes better this year as the numbers weve seen in that area are much better than the last 2 years.
> CCO JR
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ill leave it at this. I agree with your keyboard comment. I addressed it when it happened and it wasn't received well. Have a good season.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

I booked with CCO. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

ctt17 said:


> I booked with CCO. Looking forward to it.


Looking forward to it also. Im ready today

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

At current forecast, I don't think the front will do anything.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

One final comment.....


A weather change can mess up even the best cherry spot.


If the forecast is a front coming thru or a big rain....it, then becomes a judgement call.


Weather is really hard to predict


I tend to just go cuz more times then not the weather forecast seems to always be a bit slow in Texas (fronts seems to slow down when then get to central/south Texas)


I've have bailed on hunts due to a bad forecast and the front ends up being delayed..and they slayed them.


and I've seen fields full of birds.... when you couldn't find a single one the next day..


After 40+ plus years, I try to wait until the last minute (if an outfitter will allow this) and then make the decision


When that's not possible....I go.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

front?
last I saw was 100's and se @ 10ish....


----------



## CcoTexas10 (Jul 7, 2018)

kweber said:


> front?
> 
> last I saw was 100's and se @ 10ish....


There was a northern cool front coming the great weather people showed last week but seems to have died off. It only drops from 100 to 97 so not much happening

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Mallardman02 said:


> Exactly the same experience. I understand doves can be fickle sometimes. It wasn't the majority of birds being in another field it was the fact that him and his son both drive around with shotguns in hand wanting to shoot the **** and apologize saying "they were here yesterday". Then when a few doves actually fly over us they proceed to shoot first and try and give us the birds or we couldn't shoot safely with them right there. That rubbed me the wrong way. 3 birds apiece. Next morning we hunted with another outfitter. Limited
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Iâ€™ve never booked a day hunt but if I do, regardless of who the outfitter is, I hope the have enough common sense to realize that I have no interest in them hunting with me. That seems like terrible business etiquette.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Mallardman02 said:


> Exactly the same experience. I understand doves can be fickle sometimes. It wasn't the majority of birds being in another field it was the fact that him and his son both drive around with shotguns in hand wanting to shoot the **** and apologize saying "they were here yesterday". Then when a few doves actually fly over us they proceed to shoot first and try and give us the birds or we couldn't shoot safely with them right there. That rubbed me the wrong way. 3 birds apiece. Next morning we hunted with another outfitter. Limited
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Iâ€™ve never booked a day hunt but if I do, regardless of who the outfitter is, I hope they have enough common sense to realize that I have no interest in them hunting with me. That seems like terrible business etiquette.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I absolutely love it when outfitters hunt with me....it means I'm in the best spot.


I routinely ask the outfitters in Nicaragua and Mexico to come "shoot with me" cuz I know they're never going to be shooting in a poor spot. They rarely agree but when they do...they're always in the best spot.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I guess I am a little different than most on here. I am not a "hey I got 10 birds with 12 shots kinda person". I can kill them as good as most when we are getting passing shots as a reasonable distance and altitude, but if not-- I go to burn powder-- birds not flying? Dragonflies are I bet-- and to me I like to eat them about as much as a dove. As long as we see a few birds and the guides are friendly and look like they care we have a good time I am good. 
Now if I get jammed in a corner of an overcrowded field and get peppered every 30 minutes or the guide and all his buddies are having a "shoot" in another part of the field while most are not getting opportunities or the guide sets up in front of us so the birds I see are flying on oxygen, then I wont return. and to be honest in the El Campo area this has happened to me far more than it has not. Out of all the years I have hinted that area-- only 2 of maybe 10 years were good and the rest we not good. Granted I dont travel more than 1.5 hours to hunt the rats with wings, but its always fun to shoot my gun and smack talk my buddies when I do, for me-- thats what its about, or maybe I have turned it into that because of all the "you should been here yesterday/this morning" hunts I have been on


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Serious safe minded hunters who donâ€™t want to drive 5 hours to hunt should come see what we have to offer. www.DoveBucket.com


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Bader dove hunting in Hondo
Sunday was just unbelievable 
Great group of people and well organized


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Crocker is on them. Barrel burner today.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Just got done hunting with Chris. Communication was great and the hunt was better. This is my second time to hunt with him and we’ll be back.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

What a weekend. We spent 2 days hunting with Mark Roberts in Uvalde and absolutely hammered them https://www.markrobertsdovehunting.com/
Then drove down to Dilley to meet some friends for another 2 days with Clayton at http://www.dilleydove.com/. Seems everyone has birds right now.


----------

